# just got in 8 Q7's



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

My dealership, Audi North Scottsdale, was picked by Audi as the only dealership in the country to be a test facility for the new Q7.
we just got in 7 or 8 Q7s today in 4.2 and 3.0TDI that over the next few weeks will be test cars that are beaten to death daily, parts replaced, and beaten again. We had this in 2003 when the RS6 was coming out and the 4 test cars got new wheels, tires, and brakes EVERYDAY because of trips to firebird raceway and road course.
These will not be for test drives or even really for customers to look at but we have already notified people they are there to "see"
i spent about 15 minutes in one that was in pre-PDI state. all i can say AWESOME. after my roommate owned a Tourage, the Q7 blows the doors off the Touareg as being more of an all around SUV.
cupholders a plenty, safety aids, cargo space, and the 7 passenger can actually fit 7 people (a few would have to be small children). 
we all know what they look like so me taking pictures won't do much good.
but if you all have any intricate questions, i can do my best to try and answer them for you.
oh, the 4.2 FSI engine looks sweet and sounds great. but I do no know MPG yet.
EDIT: updated with pictures, and i last counted 20 Q7s here, not just 8. 4.2, 3.6, and 3.0TDI's with varying options.
























the rest of the pics are here 
http://gallery.competitiveparts.com/Audi-Q7-pics


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 7:44 AM 1/13/2006_


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Wow - I would be interested in the 3.0 TDI - are there plans to offer that in the U.S.? Do you have EPA Mileage figures on the 3.0TDI?
Could you show pics of the third row seat showing how much legroom is in it?
Thanks.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (DaveInDallas)*

I must have taken a picture of one in Colorado on my way to work.
Had Arizona plates.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2331486
I also put in a bunch of pictures of a Beige German Spec 3.0 TDI that we had for a day or so while the World Cup was in Beaver Creek.
I also would like some info on the third row seating - I sat in a few but the normal 5 seat configuration.
Some pics of the third seater would be awesome.
Hopefully we can get scheduled for the Q7 Launch.
Jeff Simons


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!








If you would, how about a few pics of the Q7 next to A6's, A8's for a little sense of the size. Please!
and...

You suck, sucka!
RB


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (DBLFRVGNGN)*

The length is 200.2 inches or so.
The A8 is 204 " and the A6 sedan is 193.5"
I don't have a Q7 next to any other Audi vehicles for sense of size differences.
I realize that numbers don't put in perspective the size difference. The Touareg is a touch shorter than the A6 Avant if I remember correctly.

Jeff Simons




_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 4:46 PM 1/8/2006_


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (Elkmtnmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elkmtnmotors* »_
I realize that numbers don't put in perspective the size difference. It is a touch shorter than the Touareg if I remember correctly.

Jeff Simons

Shorter than a Touareg? 
RB


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Sorry - 
The A6 avant is what I should have said.
The Q7 is definately longer. The Touareg is 187.2 and the A6 Avant is 193.5.
I will correct my post to read the Touareg is shorter than the A6 Avant.
Jeff Simons


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (Elkmtnmotors)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

Q7 is 5.07 metres long


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

So now after Brian received his first batch of Q7 Tunershop is proud to offer the first Q7 full body kit made by Nothelle.
Tunershop North America is the Authorized US Importer for Nothelle Germany and we are proud to announce the availability of the new Q7 kit. The first shipment is arriving soon so pre-order your today before they sold out – and they will be








More info please contact us at *[email protected]* or *(702) 505-4814*
Here some pics for your viewing pleasure
















Dealer Inquires Welcome


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_My dealership, Audi North Scottsdale, was picked by Audi as the only dealership in the country to be a test facility for the new Q7.
we just got in 7 or 8 Q7s today in 4.2 and 3.0TDI that over the next few weeks will be test cars that are beaten to death daily, parts replaced, and beaten again. We had this in 2003 when the RS6 was coming out and the 4 test cars got new wheels, tires, and brakes EVERYDAY because of trips to firebird raceway and road course.
These will not be for test drives or even really for customers to look at but we have already notified people they are there to "see"
i spent about 15 minutes in one that was in pre-PDI state. all i can say AWESOME. after my roommate owned a Tourage, the Q7 blows the doors off the Touareg as being more of an all around SUV.
cupholders a plenty, safety aids, cargo space, and the 7 passenger can actually fit 7 people (a few would have to be small children). 
we all know what they look like so me taking pictures won't do much good.
but if you all have any intricate questions, i can do my best to try and answer them for you.
oh, the 4.2 FSI engine looks sweet and sounds great. but I do no know MPG yet.


Your dealership is by the the test center, that why it was chosen. And yes the Q7 is longer than a Touareg. only the 4.2 FSI is available for now in the US. The TDI is more for EU customer's but not out of question for the US market. The 3.6 has not started production, but you may have a 4.2 unit there badged as a 3.6. And just to let you know, the Q7 was here in Florida during Hurricane Wilma before they were sent to LA and Arizona. It's NA debut was in the Fort Lauderdale Boat Show. Interior leyout is similar to C6 but has CD changer in radio not glovebox. Drove pretty good. Didn't catch one with the air suspension though. 


_Modified by ezveedubb at 6:24 AM 1-12-2006_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ezveedubb)*

We actually just put a fully loaded 4.2 in the showroom about 3 feet behind me. I will take some pictures right now and post them up on this thread.
but i dont have the ability to put it next to an A6 or A8L


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (VR6 NRG)*

Thanks for the pix!


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (VR6 NRG)*

what color is that?
What colors do you have there?
Thanks- i'm a pest.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 16, 2006)

Little too fancy for my pants. Looks like something batman would drive...


----------



## bnjbTDi (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Catalyst)*

Wait, did I read that correctly? Diesel option????


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

lol something new for US







these babies are made in my hometown, if anybody knows, Bratislava/Slovakia


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

dont even get your hopes up guys. diesel will not be avalible for a while if at all. I know this for a fact because the TDI isnt even mentioned in the course books for the Q7 new model tech class. The 4.2 and 3.6 FSI motors are the only ones for now.
I also heard that the 3.6 hasnt started production yet as the firs models will only be 4.2 and later the 3.6 will be avalible.
I hater the Q7 though. Looks like an egg.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

The 3.6 should be out in the fall or so.
The TDI may come out or the hybrid in 2008 or so.
TDI will be nice but not that much of an advantage for fuel economy.
Mostly torque - you can tow the hell out something.
Just like the V10 in the Touareg - barely better than the V8 in terns of fuel economy.
That and factor cost of diesel - the inherent price premium for the technology and the higher cost of money to finance will make any TDI that VW or Audi make not be the wise choice.
Do the math - even the hybrids and their tax breaks don't give instant fuel cost sense.
Where I live gas is still $0.40 less than diesel. 
Jeff


----------



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

I just went by Audi North Scottsdale and unfortunatley did not see one of the Q7's. C'est la vie! I was hoping to catch a glimpse.
Sal


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Given Q7's competitive pricing, dealers shouldn't have any trouble selling each of them. Just hope AoA/ACI can make out some competitive lease rates and figures to compete with X5 and M-Class.


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Can you confirm the tank size? Other info has it at 18.85 gallons.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (CapeCod337)*

Sounds right - 18.xx gallons.
Most likely due to configuration of the AWD and safety features - chassis, etc.
Jeff


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Brian, 
Can you confirm that the middle seat bench (of the 7seater) 
has adjustable backrests?
Thank you!


----------



## doolin98 (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Elkmtnmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elkmtnmotors* »_The 3.6 should be out in the fall or so.
The TDI may come out or the hybrid in 2008 or so.
TDI will be nice but not that much of an advantage for fuel economy.
Mostly torque - you can tow the hell out something.
Just like the V10 in the Touareg - barely better than the V8 in terns of fuel economy.
That and factor cost of diesel - the inherent price premium for the technology and the higher cost of money to finance will make any TDI that VW or Audi make not be the wise choice.
Do the math - even the hybrids and their tax breaks don't give instant fuel cost sense.
Where I live gas is still $0.40 less than diesel. 
Jeff

Huh? If we are talking about the 3.0TDI then it is not just like the Touregs V10. While the price may be more than the 3.6L its MPG should be better than both the 3.6L and V8 gasser. 
I also believe the price of the TDI will be more expensive than the 3.6 and possibly the v8 but, if you plan to keep the vehicle for 12 or so years, the diesel maintence costs should be lower. 
So, the 3.0 TDI should be a no-brainer over the V8, unless 3.0 is 15% more. 
Oh, and biodiesel in gassers is a bad idea.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (doolin98)*

If you reread the paragraph - (my fault if it is not that clear).
My point was the V10 was barely better than the V8 in terms of gas mileage. The v10 and the 3.0 are not even close to being same engine in relation to performance.

I am hoping the 3.0TDI will be better than the V6 3.6 in terms of fuel economy but if it is anything like the difference between the V10 and the V8 - then probably not.
Jeff 


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 10:42 AM 1/27/2006_


----------



## doolin98 (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Elkmtnmotors)*

Cool. I agree. I just want a viable diesel alternative, which for my needs a 3.0 TDI would fit well.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Brian, 
Can you confirm that the middle seat bench (of the 7seater) 
has adjustable backrests?
Thank you!

the middle seat can move forward and backward and the back of the seat will also recline about 2".
we still have 1 Q7. tomorrow Johan De Nyschen (sp) and a bunch of Audi PR people will be coming to my dealership. But the Q7s are gone, at a resort/spa called The Sanctuary for press stuff. and then off to some place else.


----------



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Okay. How 'bout I take a couple the reps over to Elements and maybe get a sneak peak and a "deal"?...with the view and the ambiance I might get somewhere.
Sal


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (letti001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *letti001* »_Okay. How 'bout I take a couple the reps over to Elements and maybe get a sneak peak and a "deal"?...with the view and the ambiance I might get somewhere.
Sal









huh?


----------



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Sorry. I gues I was not very funny. Elements is the fancy bar at the Sanctuary...very fancy....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (letti001)*

Having had a chance to spend 2-weeks behind the wheels of a Euro-spec TOUAREG V6TDI this summer in Colorado... I can tell you the gas mileage with this 3.0 V6 diesel is impressive.
I managed mid to upper 20's in the mpg's with the TDI and it hauled some serious butt!!!
It's an awesome engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (TREGinginCO)*

Audi gave us a surprise yesterday and we now have once again a loaded Sycamore Green with chrome OEM 20s on it.
Please feel free to contact me and stop by to look at it. No test drives allowed though.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (streetsounds)*

Here a up to date Q7 pic








also here the current US Retail price on the Q7 body kit. Please feel to contact us if intrested.
Nothelle Front Spoiler: *$1030*
Nothelle Front Spoiler Inserts: *$550*
Nothelle Side Skirts (L/R) *$950*
Nothelle Rear Apron: *$1090*
Nothelle Roof Spoiler: *$580*
Nothelle Wheel Arch Extensions: *$1400* set of 4
Complete above Nothelle Package if ordered as set: *$5.500*
Novedra IX Sport Wheels Silver *$1300* each
Bump ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (streetsounds)*

How badass is that?
we must have this kit on a showroom car ASAP
i'll be calling you soon Steve to order one for the dealership.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*

Sorry, but I think the factory S-line kit looks 10X better, and it's only $3000.


----------



## L44DDO (May 24, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (QUATTR0)*

Each man to his own taste
I would go with the Nothelle Kit as it makes a *MEAN* 4X4 *MEANER*
S-LINE Kit is cool but then they will be a lot on the road, The Nothelle Kit will be unique, not to many people will be getting them (In England Anyway)








@ Streetsounds can you ship parts to the UK and how much for the whole kit without the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by L44DDO at 12:45 AM 5/25/2006_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (L44DDO)*

Uh, isn't Nothelle a German company? I'm sure you'll see many more Q7s in the UK with this kit than in the US. And why would you order the parts from the US when Germany is a lot closer?


----------



## L44DDO (May 24, 2006)

Might be cheaper for me to get it in the US
But will check with them in Germany


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (QUATTR0)*

For your info.
Audi shipped 120 Q7 to Dubai. 30 off them are equipped fully with Nothelle kit including 22" Nothelle wheels


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (L44DDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L44DDO* »_
@ Streetsounds can you ship parts to the UK and how much for the whole kit without the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes we do. Entire kit would be around 2657 GBP








Bump ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Uh, isn't Nothelle a German company? I'm sure you'll see many more Q7s in the UK with this kit than in the US. And why would you order the parts from the US when Germany is a lot closer?

Because we are located in Germany, USA and UK


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

I sat in a Q7 during the 12 hours of Sebring race where the R10's made history... (also where I saw S6, S8, and RS4 for first time) Wow they are greay! The Q7 are very luxorious and has tons of features. If I had the money and wanted an SUV, I would definitely take a look at this.


----------



## L44DDO (May 24, 2006)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (streetsounds)*

Will get back to you closer to that time, waiting for the 3.6 Petrol


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: just got in 8 Q7's (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
How badass is that?
we must have this kit on a showroom car ASAP
i'll be calling you soon Steve to order one for the dealership.


Cool. The above pics show the actual kit. I know some pics still show the pre-release kit
Bump ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

